

Teen Boy Will Be Charged as Adult for Having Naked Pics of a Minor: Himself - monort
https://reason.com/blog/2015/09/02/teen-boy-will-be-charged-as-adult-for-ha

======
baseballmerpeak
He is the perpetrator and the victim in this case...apparently.

